# TIME VXRS vs VXS



## davindav (Jun 15, 2006)

Any comments on the team VXRS compared with the VXS frames? I'm looking for a smooth ride, but wonder if the VXS is that much more forgiving than the VXRS?


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

I looked at them both and picked the VXRS (2006). Personally, I think it looks better than the VXS and has the extended seat tube which I liked. They are both excellent choices and I love the ride of the VXRS. Sorry but I never did get to ride the VXS and I doubt I could have noticed a quantifiable difference anyway even if I had. Put good wheels on either and it's be your new favorite ride. Keep us posted!


----------



## will2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

*time proteam vxr*

I purchased the proteam vxr about three months ago. I looked at both the proteam (vxr) and the ulteam (vxrs). They both rode incredibly well. I found that they were both a big step up from my previous carbon frame. The cornering and acceleration are much better. I also feel much more stable at higher speeds (> 40 mph). I went with the proteam -v- the vxrs for three reasons. One I liked the look of the white frame more than the naked carbon look to the vxrs. Two the proteam (vxr) has the adjustable seat versus the integrated seat post. If you are going to travel it can be more difficult if you can't lower the seat and if you want to resell the bike it may be easier because you have not cut the seat tube. The third reason was I couldn't see paying a couple hundred bucks more for a frame that didn't feel different when riding. I put the extra $ into better wheels. But that is only my opinion.


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

*Time VXR Proteam?*

Hi,

can you tell what size Time you ride? I'm looking at 57 on sale, but I'm not sure if it's too big. The sales people tell me I could ride either the 56 medium or the larger 57. From what I understand, the Time VXR is a "compact" frame? I've read it feels a little smaller than a normal bike? Any advice would be great.

Thanks,

Richie


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

All of the Time bicycles have sloping top tubes, but none of them could be said to be truly compact -- like, for example, a Giant. If you know the top tube length you are most comfortable with, go with that measurement.

In my case, I am a classic 52 center-to-center seat tube guy. I have the Extra Small Time Edge Translink, which has a 51 seat tube. My Colnago is a 53 seat tube (center to top). My old Italvega, which fits like a charm, has a 54 seat tube. Go figure....

As for ride quality of the Time frames, I've never ridden a VXS so I really can't give an opinion. I can say, though, that both the VXR and the VXRS I test-rode felt exactly the same. As compared to my Edge, the supposedly better quality tubes of the VXR and VXRS gave a quieter ride, but the more relaxed angles of my Edge enable it to absorb bumps better.


----------



## will2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

*time size*

The sizing is different from one manufacturer to another. I am 6'2" and bought an xl (59). It fits me perfectly. With the vxr you have more freedom to adjust the seat tube. With the vxrs there is less flexibility. If at all possible you should try to test ride it. Most time dealers can get a loaner in for you. Even if it is not the same model it will be helpful. The geometry and sizing is similar from one to another. I absolutely love the bike. I feel much better making fast turns and can accelerate more quickly. Good luck. I don't know if this will help at all.


----------



## will2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

*time bikes*

By the way hi-tech bikes has got some of the time "modules" (frame, fork, headset) for a good deal on their web site. The vxr proteam is $2975. I think that is around their cost.


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

will2007 said:


> The sizing is different from one manufacturer to another. I am 6'2" and bought an xl (59). It fits me perfectly. With the vxr you have more freedom to adjust the seat tube. With the vxrs there is less flexibility. If at all possible you should try to test ride it. Most time dealers can get a loaner in for you. Even if it is not the same model it will be helpful. The geometry and sizing is similar from one to another. I absolutely love the bike. I feel much better making fast turns and can accelerate more quickly. Good luck. I don't know if this will help at all.


 Hi,

thanks for the help. What brand of wheels and tires ride best on the Time VXR? I'm just a casual rider with not many hills.

Thanks again,

Richie


----------



## will2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

*time vxr*

I am not a wheel expert as are many of the others on this site. I have zipp 303 clinchers and they are great. I got them through the classified's used and am happy. I think there are probably many good choices though.


----------



## davindav (Jun 15, 2006)

*Thanks for the comments*

My Time interest was sparked when I tested a used Edge First at my LBS. After testing a Serotta carbon/ti, I jumped on the used Time because I loved the white color and it was my size (XL), I was surprised to find I liked the ride of the Time much better than the Serotta. It felt just about a perfect combination of stiff for acceleration and road shock absorbtion. This got me interested in Time although I have no dealer nearby as this LBS discontinued their Time line. 
I have a fine ride now, a Lemond Ti/Carbon spline bike, but am drawn to what I think may be an even more comfy bike for my 40-100 mile club/solo rides. At 6ft 2in, I went with the largest Lemond (61cm) because I liked the stretched out ride and wanted a Head Tube length that got me closer to my handlebars. Now, that I'm more upright, I've had to go with a shorter stem (110mm), but am considering the XXL Time size since the TT length is the same on the XL and XXL, but the HT is 2 cm taller.
As you can see, I've thought a great deal about this Time possibility recently. Thanks again, and I'll let you know what I decide.
David


----------



## will2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

*time vxr pic*

Thought I would include a pic of my time.


----------



## will2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

*time sizing*

In terms of sizing the frame is an xl. I am 6'2" and feel it fits perfectly. I like the feel of a slightly small frame for me. I think if someone were to size me correctly they would say I should be on the xxl. I think the top tube is the same size on the xl and xxl. You would probably be able to eliminate the spacers under the handlebar and have the seat a little lower. My old frame was a little larger and I always felt it was too big, even though everyone I asked said it looked like it fit me perfectly.


----------



## Arthur Ogus (Dec 9, 2006)

On the VXS vs VXRS question, I think the main difference is that the VXRS is somewhat lighter. One example is that it uses carbon matrix fork tips vs. alloy in the VXS. The
owner's manual says that with the VXRS you are not supposed to rest the fork
on the ground without a wheel. The VXS is marketed as having a smoother ride,
but I can't attest to that, never having ridden a VXRS. The VXS does in fact have
the "extended seat tube' (translink) that the VXRS has, but the VXR does not. I ended up with a VXS, although I would have preferred the convenience of the standard
seattube slightly. The VXS is considerably less expensive. Personally I like the paint
job of the VXS the best among these three, but maybe that is just because it is mine.
It is a great bike.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

I made an exactly same choices as you did with one more reason. 
I had a 2005 VXR but sold it because I wanted a VXRS.
A local Time rep told me VXR Proteam is stiffer than VXRS. 
He also said that the VXRS is tad bit more comfortable.
Test rode both couldn't really tell the difference.
Me being 180 lbs and liking stiff ride, I had to go with VXR Proteam.
Here is my ride. I'm 6' tall and a Medium fits me well.
This thing weighs under 16 lbs even with a set of Fulcrum Racing Zero clinchers.
I'm thinking about a set of Lew wheels for racing but I don't think it will make a whole of difference on most of the races I do (crits/RR/TT) but it will be under 15lbs.....


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Richieg said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for the help. What brand of wheels and tires ride best on the Time VXR? I'm just a casual rider with not many hills.
> 
> ...


I like my Fulcrum Racing Zero a lot.
They weigh around 1450 grams but they accelerate and hold speed much better than the weight/rim shape indicate.
They are coming out with black color near future if the red color is too much for you.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*nice ride guys...*

i have a set of Zero clinchers and the Bora Ultra..

as for my personal preference, for everyday use, training and even racing, nothing beats the Racing Zero.
great wheels


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*here's my ride with the Bora..*

still prefer the Fulcrum Racing Zero though..:thumbsup:


----------



## crazychester (Oct 1, 2007)

First, new to the forums, so hello. 

Second, I rode a VXRs for three days last month, and it was like butter in terms of ride, but very light and stiff. Climbed like a billy goat and acceleration was amzing. Loved it so much, I ordered one myself and it'll be here tomorrow - full campy record, Eurus wheels, can't wait. Extra Zipp 303's too.

As for sizing, the one I rode is a large with a 120 stem. It fit like it was custom made for me and I'm 6'2" and weigh 185, so I think a xl would be too big, but that's my 2 cents.

Martin


----------



## kamoshikasan (Jan 28, 2007)

I ride a VXRS Ulteam and love it. I'm 6'1 and went for a medium as I found it felt more nimble and manoeuverable than the large frame size. I chose the VXRS Ulteam over the others purely from an aesthetics point. The look of a matt carbon Time is iconic


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

i have to admit.. out of all the smaller mainstream bicycle frame makers... ive been very impressed with TIME and the way they make carbon bikes.. if people have the chance i highly suggest you get their catalog about how they make their carbon frames.. every single little process has alot of attention to detail... the finish product is very impressive... 

their bikes are a little pricey, quality is there, i always hear how much people love their bikes... and they look awesome


----------

